# Wieviele Kugeln gehören in ein Kugellager?



## NobbyNic (9. April 2006)

Hi,
meine Deore HR-Achse war am Lärm machen. Ich habe das Teil auseinandergenommen und frisch geschmiert. Läuft jetzt wieder lautlos.
So weit, so gut.
Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass im Lager an der Freilaufseite nur sechs Kugeln verbaut waren (obwohl noch Platz für mehr da gewesen wäre). Das gegenüberliegende Lager ist mit acht Kugeln prall gefüllt gewesen.
Kann es sein, dass Shimano hier zuwenig Kugeln verbaut hat? Muss ich das Lager auf der Freilaufseite mit Kugeln auffüllen ? Wenn ja wieviele müssen drin sein?

Liebe Grüße
NobbyNic


----------



## Cunelli (9. April 2006)

Ich hatte eigentlich hinten neun pro Seite, vorne zehn pro Seite im Kopf, 
aber wenn nur acht reinpassen, auch ok. Jedenfalls war bei mir bisher kein Platz für zusätzliche Kugeln übrig, und schon gar nicht auf zwei Seiten verschieden viele. 

Schau mal nach der genauen Nabenbezeichnung bei Paul Lange, vielleicht findet sich da was. 

So long, 
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2006)

NobbyNic schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass im Lager an der Freilaufseite nur sechs Kugeln verbaut waren (obwohl noch Platz für mehr da gewesen wäre). Das gegenüberliegende Lager ist mit acht Kugeln prall gefüllt gewesen....


...dann ist wohl eine Kugel durch unsachgemäße Fahrweise auf die andere Seite gewandert!


----------



## Jan Itor (10. April 2006)

Hab mal gelesen je mehr Kugeln desto besser, weil die Kraft gleichmäßiger verteilt wird, was Verschleiß vorbeugt. Gibt ja solche Spacer, die bei Kugellagern dafür sorgen, dass die Kugeln gleichmäßig angeordnet sind. Die kann man wohl entfernen und zusätzliche Kugeln reinpacken.
Vielleicht fehlt in dem Lager mit 6 Kugeln ja der Spacer?


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2006)

In Konuslager kommen grundsätzlich keine Spacer. Die gibts nur bei den beliebten "Industrielagern".


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (10. April 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> In Konuslager kommen grundsätzlich keine Spacer. Die gibts nur bei den beliebten "Industrielagern".



http://www.mtb-biking.de/technik/lenkung.htm

natürlich gibt es diese Spacer auch bei Kugellagern. Sonst würden einem ja beim Ausbau von Steuersätzen die Kugeln entgegenfallen


----------



## Cunelli (10. April 2006)

Der Käfig (so heißt dieser "Spacer") vermindert aber den Verschleiß, da dann nicht mehr Kugel an Kugel reibt. Erstens reiben sie am Käfig nur halb so schnell wie an einer anderen Kugel, zweitens wird in den Spalt zwischen Kugel und Käfig mehr Schmiermittel transportiert. 

So long, 
Phil


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-biking.de/technik/lenkung.htm
> 
> natürlich gibt es diese Spacer auch bei Kugellagern. Sonst würden einem ja beim Ausbau von Steuersätzen die Kugeln entgegenfallen



Steuersatzlager sind keine Konuslager, sondern Schrägschulterlager. Diese sind bedeutend unempfindlicher gegen falsches (zu festes) Anzugsmoment.

Ich meine die Shimano Nabenlager, von denen auch im Ausgangspost die Rede war.

Übrigens hatte mein erstes Bike (Scott Windriver anno 91, heute etwa 1500 Klasse) lose Kugeln im Steuersatz. Das war dann noch eine Ecke "billiger" als die Lager mit Käfig. 
Ganz toll, wenn die einem bei der Gabeldemontage entgegenfallen und sich auf gefliestem Boden unter alle Schränke verkrümeln. Noch toller, wenn dann nur eine ungerade Anzahl Kugeln wiedergefunden wird. Das hat dann nur eine Vorteil: unter den Schränken wurde nach Jahren wieder mal gefegt und man findet Sachen, die man schon ewig vermißt hat...


----------



## tafkars (11. April 2006)

in Konuslager von Shimano-Naben sollten grundsätzlich eine Kugel weniger als maximal reinpassen würde! Sonst würden die Kugeln aneinander reiben und schneller verschleissen.


----------



## Hobb-Biker (11. April 2006)

Als ich letztes WE meine Deore-Nabe zerlegt habe, sind mir beim Zusammenbaun 2 Kugeln übrig geblieben  

Es passt aber auf keiner Seite vom Lager mehr eine rein ...

Ich hatte schon mal zu wenig Kugeln, aber zu viele hatte ich noch nie ???

Ich hab sie einfach draussen gelassen und und mit maximaler Anzahl von Kugeln wieder zusammengebaut und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen


----------



## hubabuba (11. April 2006)

Die kriegen im Frühjahr Junge, nachdem sie die Winterpause als Tragezeit genutzt haben.

Um das zu vermeiden musst neue Kugeln 15 Minuten abkochen. Dann sind sie sterilisiert. Oder halt nach Geschlecht getrennt einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-Racer (11. April 2006)




----------



## Hobb-Biker (11. April 2006)

natürlich ...


----------



## Balkon Klaus (11. April 2006)

also ich bin mir 99%ig sicher das in der deore hinterradnabe 9 kugeln auf jeder seite drin sind. die vordere nabe hatte ich noch nicht offen.


----------



## Deleted 14694 (11. April 2006)

Hi Miteinander 

Ich weiß sogar 100 %ig, dass in die Naben von Shimano fast immer 9 Kugeln pro Lauffläche gehören!!! Es gibt da ein parr Sonderfälle aber das ist ja DEORE nun nicht. 

NO DISC, MORE RISC


----------



## Cunelli (12. April 2006)

Topotec schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Miteinander
> 
> Ich weiß sogar *100 %ig, *dass in die Naben von Shimano *fast immer *9 Kugeln pro Lauffläche gehören!!! Es gibt da ein parr Sonderfälle aber das ist ja DEORE nun nicht.
> 
> NO DISC, MORE RISC


Also doch nicht 100 %   
Bei meiner Deore (serienmäßig) waren hinten neun, vorne zehn (kleinere) Kugeln pro Seite drin. 

Aber der Threadersteller scheint sich ja eh nicht mehr drum zu kümmern...


----------



## tractor (12. April 2006)

ach, wie ist das lustig ....

Käfig damit einem die Kugeln nicht entgegenfallen... nimm Fett, das klebt.

Käfig, damit das Fett besser transportiert wird... bei den Drehzahlen von Lagern an "Fahrrädern" eher vernachlässigbar. Vergiss den Käfig, mach ein zwei Kugeln mehr rein und nimm mehr Fett.

Prinzipiell werden (wurden) bei Konuslagern manchmal auch Käfige verbaut - damals, als noch keine Maschinen einzelne Kugeln in die Naben gefüllt haben und Sachs-Naben noch von Menschen montiert wurden. "Star" Kugelringe sollten beim örtlichen Fahrradhändler vorrätig sein.

Je mehr Kugeln in einem Lager umso weniger nichttragende Luft - darum sind Rillenkugellager am Bike für den Benutzer eher weniger sinnvoll. 
Für den Hersteller/Verkäufer sind Rillenkugellager sehr profitabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb-Biker (12. April 2006)

Bei meiner DEORE gehen vorne 11 pro Seite hinein


----------



## Freifahrer (12. April 2006)

Bei meiner XT-Disc sind vorne auf jeder Seite 10 Kugeln drin. Mein Ritchey-Steuersatz hat sie auch ohne Käfig drin. Aber unten würden sicherlich noch  133 % der jetzigen Menge reinpassen.

Gruß


----------



## NobbyNic (15. April 2006)

Hi an alle,

habe mich inzwischen bei Shimano erkundigt. Habe unter Typbezeichung meiner Nabe nachgesehen. Hier werden zumindest mal Gebinde mit 18 Kugeln angeboten. Das stimmt also mit vielen eurer Beiträge überein. Seltsam nur, dass mir dann werkseitig einige Kugeln fehlen. Kann mir das nicht erklären. Wie auch immer, werde ich mir einen neuen Kugelsatz besorgen und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung. 
An euch herzlichen Dank für die vielen Beiträge.
Gruß
NobbyNic


----------

